# Lastaufnahmemittel - separater Konformitätsprozess?



## formulator (15 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wie entwickeln und bauen Prüfstände. Nun wird bei einem dieser Prüfstände eine mechanische Vorrichtung eingesetzt, die zuerst außerhalb des Prüfstandes an den Prüfling montiert wird. An dieser Vorrichtung befindet sich eine Lastöse, damit die Vorrichtung gemeinsam mit dem Prüfling in den Prüfstand gehoben werden kann. Dort wird die Vorrichtung nun mit dem Prüfstand mechanisch verbunden und verbleibt dort während des gesamten Prüfvorgangs. Sie wird als Aufnahmemittel für den Prüfling im Prüfstand benötigt. Nach Abschluss der Prüfungen wird die mechanische Vorrichtung wieder zusammen mit dem Prüfling aus dem Prüfstand gehoben.
Diese mechanische Vorrichtung besitzt keinerlei steuerungstechnische Verbindungen. Sie wird nur als Aufnahmemittel für den Prüfling verwendet, dient gleichzeitig als Hebehilfe und wird nur bei diesem Prüfstand eingesetzt.

Meine Fragen lauten nun: 

Ist diese mechanische Vorrichtung ein Lastaufnahmemittel gem. MRL?
Falls ja, braucht diese Vorrichtung eine extra Risikobeurteilung, Bedienungsanleitung und Konformitätserklärung oder kann ich die Vorrichtung als Teil des Prüfstandes sehen und diese dann in die Risikobeurteilung des Prüfstandes mit einfließen lassen?

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!

MfG Manfred


----------



## safety_engineer (15 Mai 2018)

Können auch andere Gegenstände mit der von dir beschriebenen "Lastöse" transportiert werden? Wenn ja, ist es ein Lastaufnahmemittel im Sinne der MRL und muss eigens das Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchlaufen (inkl. Risikobeurteilung, Bedienungsanleitung und Typenschild, hilfreich hierbei die EN 13155). Wenn nicht, kann die "Lastöse" als integraler Bestandteil der Maschine angesehen werden und muss in dessen Beurteilung berücksichtigt werden.

Kann der Prüfling nicht mit einer Ringschraube DIN580 od. mit einem Schäkel DIN 82101 angehoben werden? Diese Anschlagmittel unterliegen der Arbeitsmittelverordnung und müssen ohnehin wiederkehrend geprüft werden.

SG
Jürgen


----------



## formulator (15 Mai 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Die Lastöse ist Bestandteil der mechanischen Vorrichtung, die zum Transport und zum Halten des Prüflings im Prüfstand konstruiert wurde. Man kann es auch so beschreiben: Die mechanische Halterung, an der der Prüfling im Prüfstand befestigt wird dient nun auch zum Transport des Prüflings in den Prüfstand. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe es nun etwas verdeutlichen können.

MfG Manfred


----------



## stevenn (16 Mai 2018)

ich sehe das anders. wir (auch Prüfstandsbauer) haben ähnliche Lastaufnahmemittel und wenn du dieses Teil zwischen Last (Prüfling) und Kran anbringst um es zu transportieren, dann ist es eindeutig ein Lastaufnahmemittel gemäß MRL. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob auch andere Gegenstände damit gehoben werden können. Warum auch? Wenn wir solche "Sonder-Lastaufnahmemittel" bauen, dann machen wir ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren, mit allem was dazugehört.


----------



## formulator (16 Mai 2018)

Hallo Stevenn,
vielen Dank für deine Meinung.
Prinzipiell sehe ich das genauso. Dass es ein Lastaufnahmemittel gem. MRL ist steht außer Frage. Ich wollte dieses Lastaufnahmemittel jedoch in den Konformitätsprozess des Prüftstandes einbinden, z.B. in der Risikobeurteilung des Prüfstandes werden auch die Gefährdungen/Maßnahmen usw. des Lastaufnahmemittels aufgeführt. Denn ohne diese Vorrichtung / Lastaufnahmemittel ist der Prüfstand unvollständig und kann nicht bestimmungsgemäß betrieben werden. Deshalb würde ich es eigentlich in einem Verfahren behandeln. Aber wenn dies nicht zulässig ist, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als für beide Teile (Lastaufnahmemittel separat; Prüfstand mit Lastaufnahmemittel) ein separates Konformitätsverfahren durchzuführen.

Ein weiterer Gedanke: Habe auch schon überprüft, ob es unter den Begriff "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" fällt, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass dies nicht zutrifft.

MfG
Manfred


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

naja, erstens muss es ja wohl einen unterschied geben zwischen lastaufnahmemittel die in verkehr gebracht werden und lastaufnahmemittel die zum eigengebrauch verwendet werden.

zweitens würde ich sagen, dass wenn sie das lastaufnahmemittel auf eine 2fache sicherheit (streckgrenze) berechnet haben und auf eine 1,25fache sicherheit regelmäßig prüfen, dann wird ist das meiner meinung nach ausreichend. natürlich werden sie eine risikobeurteilung machen ob auch andere risiken auftreten, aber ich glaube man muss hier nicht päpstlicher sein als der papst selbst. wo kein kläger, da kein richter...solange nichts passiert wird nie jemand danach fragen und wenn die prüfungen dokumentiert sind, sehe ich keine problem...

drittens ist aus ihren schilderungen die bestimmungsgemäße verwendung der prüfmaschine ohne lastaufnahmemittel nicht möglich und somit kann das lastaufnahmemittel in der risikobeurteilung der prüfmaschine mit berücksichtigt werden...

sg
jürgen


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> naja, erstens muss es ja wohl einen unterschied geben zwischen lastaufnahmemittel die in verkehr gebracht werden und lastaufnahmemittel die zum eigengebrauch verwendet werden.


tut mir leid, da bist du leider voll auf dem Holzweg. Die Maschinenrichtlinie gilt für das Inverkehrbringen von Maschinen. und laut Maschinenrichtlinie ist ein Lastaufnahmemittel eine Maschine. Und _„Inverkehrbringen“ die entgeltliche oder unentgeltliche erstmalige Bereitstellung einer Maschine oder einer unvollständigen Maschine in der Gemeinschaft im Hinblick auf ihren Vertrieb oder ihre Benutzung;
_Und das Lastaufnahmemittel wird hergestellt und *benutzt*!
Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Eigennutzung und Verkaufen in der Maschinenrichtlinie, bitte bringt das aus euren Köpfen raus!


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

natürlich, aber es ist nicht immer alles schwarz oder weiß...

...wie gesagt, päpstlicher als der papst und wo kein kläger da kein richter...solange nichts passiert ist jeder selbst verantwortlich welche risiken er eingeht und welche nicht und welcher aufwand dafür steht und welcher nicht...sie sind ein bisschen naiv, wenn sie glauben das bei jeder maschine jede dokumentation vorhanden, jede schraube gerechnet und jede risikobeurteilung durchgeführt wurde...

ich habe diesbezüglich schon einmal mit einer benannten stelle telefoniert und der teilte mir genau das gleiche mit...

es wird keiner der marktaufsichtsbehörde zu ihnen kommen und sagen zeigen sie mir alle dokumente zu ihren lastaufnahmemitteln...wenn ich angenommen seit 20 jahre lastaufnahmemittel bau und immer aufgrund eigener berechnungen mit einer guten sicherheit unterwegs war und prüfungen dokumentiert habe, fange ich nicht an betriebsanleitungen zu schreiben, wenn ich bereit bin das risiko einzugehen...

mit ihrer einstellung haben sie mit sicherheit das recht auf ihrer seite, aber bleiben nicht lange wirtschaftlich...


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> natürlich, aber es ist nicht immer alles schwarz oder weiß...



für mich ist das eindeutig!


safety_engineer schrieb:


> ...wie gesagt, päpstlicher als der papst und wo kein kläger da kein richter...solange nichts passiert ist jeder selbst verantwortlich welche risiken er eingeht und welche nicht und welcher aufwand dafür steht und welcher nicht...sie sind ein bisschen naiv, wenn sie glauben das bei jeder maschine jede dokumentation vorhanden, jede schraube gerechnet und jede risikobeurteilung durchgeführt wurde...


ich habe doch nicht behauptet, dass bei jeder Maschine jede Dokumentation vorhanden ist. Wie kommst du darauf? ich sag nur wie es sein muss (nach Gesetzen und Richtlinien). es macht doch keinen Sinn hier im Forum Sachen zu erzählen, die nicht gesetzeskonform sind.



safety_engineer schrieb:


> ich habe diesbezüglich schon einmal mit einer benannten stelle telefoniert und der teilte mir genau das gleiche mit...


das berühmte Telefonat mit X oder Y. So eine Aussage bringt keinen weiter. Am Telefon ist schnell viel gesagt. und wenn man sich dann vor Gericht trifft, dann kann sich die Person an eine solche Aussage nicht erinnern. Sich auf Telefonate zu stützen finde ich naiv. 


safety_engineer schrieb:


> es wird keiner der marktaufsichtsbehörde zu ihnen kommen und sagen zeigen sie mir alle dokumente zu ihren lastaufnahmemitteln...wenn ich angenommen seit 20 jahre lastaufnahmemittel bau und immer aufgrund eigener berechnungen mit einer guten sicherheit unterwegs war und prüfungen dokumentiert habe, fange ich nicht an betriebsanleitungen zu schreiben, wenn ich bereit bin das risiko einzugehen...


na dann schau doch zum Beispiel mal auf die VDMA-Seite. Der VDMA unterstützt eine stärkere Makrtüberwachung, wie das dann aussieht ist ein anderes Thema


safety_engineer schrieb:


> mit ihrer einstellung haben sie mit sicherheit das recht auf ihrer seite, aber bleiben nicht lange wirtschaftlich...


mal sehen wie wirtschaftlich euer Betrieb bleibt, wenn dann ein Schaden entstanden ist

aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht. wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Wenn du bereit bist das Risiko einzugehen, dann ist es deine Sache, aber bitte verleite andere Leute hier im Forum nicht dazu die gleichen Fehler zu machen. Ich kann meine Aussagen mit Gesetzes- Richtlinientexten belegen, deine Aussage "müsste es wohl einen Unterschied geben" hilft keinem.

Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber wir wollen uns hier im Forum helfen und keine illegalen Tipps geben.


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

für sie ist das eindeutig aber nicht für den rest der welt...per definition wird das lastaufnahmemittel gesondert in verkehr gebracht, d.h. es hat nichts mit einer applikation wie zuvor vom fragesteller beschrieben selbst zu tun...das ist nicht der fall, einerseits wird das lastaufnahmemittel nur für diese applikation verwendet, nicht wie ALLE anderen lastaufnahmemittel aus der definition der maschinenrichtlinie, somit ist hier garnichts eindeutig und weiter ist ohne das lastaufnahmemittel die maschine nicht bestimmungsgemäß zu verwendet und gehört somit zur prüfmaschine und kann in der risikobeurteilung mitbetrachtet werden. was fehlt dann noch...eine berechnung, eine prüfung und eine betriebsanleitung...wenn es ihr gewissen beruhigt dann schreiben sie für eine ringschraube eine betriebsanleitung aber glauben sie nicht die weisheit mit dem löffel gespeist zu haben denn vor gericht ist GARNICHTS schwarz oder weiß...

illegale tipps wurden nie von mir hergegeben, ich sagte lediglich das der verantwortliche bereit ist gewisse risiken einzugehen wenn der aufwand nicht dafür steht und das betrifft jede geschäftsparte und jede führungsposition...

und vdma bericht hin oder her....die marktaufsichtbehörde wird nie beginnen maschinen zu prüfen ohne das ein vorfall die grundlage dafür bietet, ganz einfach weil die ressourcen dafür nie vorhanden sein werden...

sg
jürgen


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

wenn du für den Rest der Welt sprichst, ok.


----------



## Contento (18 Mai 2018)

formulator schrieb:


> Hallo Stevenn,
> vielen Dank für deine Meinung.
> Prinzipiell sehe ich das genauso. Dass es ein Lastaufnahmemittel gem. MRL ist steht außer Frage. Ich wollte dieses Lastaufnahmemittel jedoch in den Konformitätsprozess des Prüftstandes einbinden, z.B. in der Risikobeurteilung des Prüfstandes werden auch die Gefährdungen/Maßnahmen usw. des Lastaufnahmemittels aufgeführt. Denn ohne diese Vorrichtung / Lastaufnahmemittel ist der Prüfstand unvollständig und kann nicht bestimmungsgemäß betrieben werden. Deshalb würde ich es eigentlich in einem Verfahren behandeln. Aber wenn dies nicht zulässig ist, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als für beide Teile (Lastaufnahmemittel separat; Prüfstand mit Lastaufnahmemittel) ein separates Konformitätsverfahren durchzuführen.
> 
> ...



Hallo an Alle,

falls die Ösen tatsächlich fest mit der Vorrichtung verbunden sind und diese nur für den Prüfling verwendet wird, sollte nochmal genau geprüft werden, ob hier wirklich die Maschinenrichtlinie anzuwenden ist. Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf das folgende Dokument:

https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwendungssichere-Chemikalien-und-Produkte/Produktsicherheit/Maschinen/pdf/Lastaufnahmemittel.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Nr. 4 beschreibt ganz klar, dass Ösen an sich ganz klar unter die MRL fallen. Nach meiner Intepretation bezieht sich das jedoch nur auf die Ösen, wenn diese seperat in Verkehr gebracht werden. So wie ich dich verstanden habe, ist das jedoch bei euch nicht der Fall.

Bei Euch sehe ich hier eventuell eher Nr. 26 zutreffend. Die Ösen sind hier fest mit einer Vorrichtung zum Anheben verbunden und fallen daher nicht unter die MRL. Zusätzlich könnte im übertragenden Sinne auch Nr. 31 mit heran gezogen werden. Auch hier sinde die Ösen direkt mit der Aufnahmevorrichtung verbunden. Aber wie bereits geschrieben => Meine Interpretation.

Im Endeffekt sehe ich es auch eher als formale Frage. Ziel sollte immer eine sichere Maschine sein => Wichtig ist, dass die Ösen nach entsprechenden Vorgaben ausgelegt sind, geprüft wurden und das alles dokumentiert ist.


VG

Conti


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

formulator schrieb:


> Dort wird die Vorrichtung nun mit dem Prüfstand mechanisch verbunden und verbleibt dort während des gesamten Prüfvorgangs. Sie wird als Aufnahmemittel für den Prüfling im Prüfstand benötigt. Nach Abschluss der Prüfungen wird die mechanische Vorrichtung wieder zusammen mit dem Prüfling aus dem Prüfstand gehoben.


hallo formulator, dass es immer verbunden bleibt, habe ich überlesen, sorry. dementsprechend, wenn es nicht extra verkauft wird, sondern mit dem Prüfstand mitgeliefert wird, dann musst du kein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchführen. Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen die Ausrüstung nach EN 13155 auszuführen, auch wenn kein eigenes CE dran kommt.


----------



## formulator (22 Mai 2018)

> falls die Ösen tatsächlich fest mit der Vorrichtung verbunden sind und diese nur für den Prüfling verwendet wird, sollte nochmal genau geprüft werden, ob hier wirklich die Maschinenrichtlinie anzuwenden ist. Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf das folgende Dokument:



Es geht nicht um die Lastöse - die ist ein Kaufteil und wird an der Vorrichtung befestigt. Es geht um die Vorrichtung selber, welche zum einen der Befestigung des Prüflings dient, und zum anderen dazu verwendet wird, den PRüfling in den Prüfstand zu heben.

MfG
Manfred


----------



## formulator (22 Mai 2018)

Guren Morgen stevenn,

kann man das Thema "Anwendung des MRL wg. Lastaufnahmemittel" wirklich daran festmachen, dass die Vorrichtung eigentlich 2 Funktionen in einer hat: Aufnahmevorrichtung für den Prüfling und gleichzeitig als "Transportmittel" für den Prüfling verwendet wird?
Mit ist schon klar, dass dies eigentlich eine formelle Frage ist, aber wie du auch schon in #9 ausführst, geht es mir im Wesentliche darum, die Vorgaben der MRL richtig zu verstehen und dann auch dementsprechend umzusetzen.
Ich werde die Vorrichtung in der Risikobeurteilung des Prüfstandes belassen. Die Vorgaben der EN 13155 haben wir bei der Auslegung schon berücksichtigt.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Diskussion.

MfG
Manfred


----------



## stevenn (22 Mai 2018)

ich würde den Prüfling( für deinen Prüfstand) einfach anders definieren. Da die Vorrichtung dauerhaft angebracht ist, ist der Prüfling, der "Prüfling"+ Vorrichtung. Ich würde es gar nicht eigens als Transportmittel ansehen.


----------



## Contento (22 Mai 2018)

formulator schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Lastöse - die ist ein Kaufteil und wird an der Vorrichtung befestigt. Es geht um die Vorrichtung selber, welche zum einen der Befestigung des Prüflings dient, und zum anderen dazu verwendet wird, den PRüfling in den Prüfstand zu heben.
> 
> MfG
> Manfred



Hallo Manfred,

die Argumentation ist aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch gültig. Nr. 26, Nr. 31 eventuell auch Nr. 32 aus dem zitierten Dokument passen recht gut zu der von dir beschriebenen Vorrichtung. Deswegen könnte für die Vorrichtung kein eigenes Konformitätsverfahren durchzuführen sein, da sie nicht unter die MRL fällt. Einfach mal kurz beim zuständigen Gewerbeaufsichtsamt nachfragen. 


VG


----------



## formulator (5 Juni 2018)

Hallo Contento,

so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Das von dir genannte Dokument kannteich schon, habe es aber immer als Ausschluss Liste angesehen. 
Jedoch steht auf der ersten Seite "Das Dokumentnennt Beispiele von Ausrüstungen, die als Lastaufnahmemittel angesehen werdenund andere Beispiele von Ausrüstungen, die für das Heben von Lasten verwendetwerden, die nicht als Lastaufnahmemittel angesehen werden."
Wenn ich alsodas Dokument heranziehe komme ich auch zu dem Schluss, dass die Vorrichtungkein eigenes Konf.-Verfahren benötigt.Vielen Dank fürdeine Hilfe.

MfG
Manfred


----------



## stevenn (5 Juni 2018)

https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen...aufnahmemittel.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

ich verstehe die Einteilung irgendwie nicht. ist das willkürlich gewählt worden? Welches System steckt dahinter, weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## formulator (11 Juni 2018)

Dazu empfehle ich dir die Angaben von Herr Ostermann auf der Seite www.maschinenrichtlinie.de:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/m...6-42-eg/anwendungsbereich/lastaufnahmemittel/

Da wird erklärt, dass die Liste wohl mehr oder weniger ein Verhandlungs-Kompromiss ist und deshalb nicht immer der Auslegung nach MRL folgt. Jedoch ist diese Liste wohl mittlerweile auch im neuen Leitfaden enthalten. 

MfG
Manfred


----------

